# Rechner startet nicht bei angeschlossenen UBS-Geräte



## Steusi (27. August 2008)

Recher startet nicht bei angeschlossenen UBS-Geräte!

Viele haben das Problem bestimmt auch schon einmal gehabt, das der Rechner einfach nicht startet, wenn irgendwelche USB-Geräte angeschlossen sind, nachdem man diese abgezogen hat, startet der PC ohne Probleme.
Ich will dem Problem auf den Grund gehen und es lösen, hoffe Ihr habt Ratschläge

Das der PC vom UBS-Port booten will kann ich ausschließen, da der Rechner ja schon nichts mehr sagt, bevor der Bootvorgang überhaupt beginnt. Also im BIOS hab ich trotzdem die Reihenfolge überprüft und USB boot ausgestellt. Damit können Viren auch ausgeschlossen werden, da die Festplatte auch noch nicht verwendet wird.
Habe auch schon gelesen, das es ein USB-Wechseldatenträger-Problem sein kann, welche beim Vorgang "Initialize USB" die Ausgabe 50 wiedergibt. Was es bedeuten soll, weiß ich leider nicht.
Weiter Punkt, der auch denkbar wäre, ist die Stromversorgung. Netzteile sind bei manchen Rechner sehr genau an die Leisung angepasst, das ist aber eventuell zu wenig, wenn noch USB-Geräte beim Start des PC's angeschlossen sind. Aber mein Netzteil hat genug Leistung, gibt es vielleicht ein Tool womit man überprüfen kann, wie viel Leistung man hat und wie viel verbraucht wird

Ich bin gegen BIOS Updates, weil das erst im Notfall verwendet werden sollte.

Habe gerade folgendes gelesen:



> Im Bios hab ich die Funktion "USB Legacy Device Support" deaktiviert und siehe da: es funktioniert.


Ich find das bei mir aber nicht.

Bin auf Eure Antworten gespannt.


----------



## chmee (28. August 2008)

Ein BIOS-Update ist kein Notfall-Einsatz, sondern ein wichtiger Schritt, auch solche Fehler auszumerzen ! 

Aber nebenbei, USB-Festplatten die kein eigenes Netzteil haben, sondern den Strom vom USB-Port ( möglicherweise mit zwei USB-Steckern angeschlossen ) bekommen, sind gegen die Norm und sollten nicht benutzt werden.

Möglicherweise hilft auch das Zwischenstecken eines USB-Hub (mit eigener Stromversorgung ) oder die Suche nach USBKeyboard/Mouse-Support deaktivieren.

mfg chmee


----------



## Steusi (29. August 2008)

Den Support für USB Geräte hab ich aus gestellt, hab ich doch gefunden 
Muss jetzt abwarten, ob es wieder passiert. 
Ja so eine Fetplatte hab ich nicht dran, und meine bootet auch nicht mit, einen HUB mit Stromversorgung hab ich ja noch nie gesehen, aber dann liegt es also wirklich am Stromverbrauch, das ist doch schon mal gut zu wissen


----------



## chmee (30. August 2008)

Such mal nach *USB Hub Aktiv*. Und das mit dem Stromverbrauch kann ein Problem sein, muss aber nicht. Welches Mainboard hast Du denn ?

mfg chmee


----------

